# Apache mit ASP??????



## JohnDoe (3. Dezember 2001)

Hallo, 

Ich möchte ASP auf meinem ApacheServer fahren(zu Testzwecken). 

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass man für diese Erweiterung Lizensgebühren zahlen muss.

Stimmt das und wo kann ich die entsprechenden Dateien herunterladen(FreeWare)???


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (3. Dezember 2001)

Also ganz stimmt das auch nicht. Es gibt Module für den Apache, da geht dann ASP ohne Lizenzgebühren:
http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/C/CH/CHAMAS/Apache-ASP-2.29.tar.gz => Apache ASP zum Beispiel. Jetzt kommt es eben drauf an, ob Du Linux oder Windows benutzt.

Bei Linux musst Du noch perl und mod_perl installiert haben um ASP nutzen zu können, unter Windows geht es auch einfacher mit dem PWS oder IIS.


----------



## JohnDoe (3. Dezember 2001)

Kann ich denn den PWS mit Apache gleichzeitig laufen lassen?
Gibt es kein Modul, in dem ich wie bei PHP dann im Apache-Webseiten-Verzeichnis arbeiten kann.

Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (3. Dezember 2001)

hi,
naja du kannst auch unter dem pws php laufen lassen.., womit halt ein server prg gespart ?!?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Dezember 2001)

Hallo JohnDoe,



> _Original geschrieben von JohnDoe _
> *Kann ich denn den PWS mit Apache gleichzeitig laufen lassen?*



Davon würde ich dir - aus eigener Erfahrung - sehr abraten. Ich wollte OmniHTTPd mit dem Apache kombinieren, doch, logisch betrachtet, kann das gar nicht gehen, da beide Programme sich den Port 80 unter den Nagel reißen wollen ....

... Entscheide dich also lieber vorher für einen von beiden ... gibt weniger Stressss hinterher.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. Dezember 2001)

Du kannst auch den Apache oder PWS auf einem anderen Port laufen lassen, nur kommst Du dann nicht einfach so an Deine Seite ran.
Wenn Apache z.B. den Port 8080 oder 88 dann nimmt muss Du folgendes eingeben:
http://localhost:8080 oder 88


----------



## JohnDoe (4. Dezember 2001)

Gibt es denn keine sichere und <u>einfache</u> Möglichkeit, auf dem Apache PHP und ASP laufen zu lassen.

Ich hab die Software auf dem Link runtergeladen, kann sie aber nicht einrichten (auf Windows).

Mir währe beides auf dem Apache lieber als auf dem PWS.

Kennt sich da jemand aus.


----------



## c¥e (20. Dezember 2001)

Sorry, hab jetze keine Zeit das ganze durzulesen,a ber ich empfehle
WAMP ! (WindowsApacheMySQLPHP) ganz gute Lösung ..
Ansonsten mit OpenBSD / FreeBSD ?! .. je nachdem

PS.:  unterstrichen  wird mit "[u ]" bzw. "[ /u]"
(selbstverständlich ohne freizeichen, habsch aber ma mit reingepackt,
 sonst würdes wirklich unterstrichen sein *g* .. 'b' bzw. '/b'
 bedeutet bold .. also fett)


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (20. Dezember 2001)

@c¥e: Stimmt schon, aber sobald Du noch ASP drauf laufen lassen willst, wird es kompliziert. Also ich hab jetzt ein Apache nur mit ASP gefunden. Ich denke mal, das man da noch PHP installieren kann.

ftp://theoryx5.uwinnipeg.ca/pub/other/perl-win32-bin-0.7.exe


----------



## Thundernail (2. März 2005)

*Re: Apache mit ASP*

hallo

ich habe das gleiche problem  apache auf windows mit perl5.8,php4 und mysql, aber ich weiss auch nicht wie ich asp da drauf krige. Das müste doch irgendwie möglich sein. Mit den bisherigen funde bei euch und google komme ich irgendwie nicht weiter.

Währe froh wen ihr mir helfen könntet.

danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. März 2005)

*Re: Apache mit ASP*

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach den IIS, wenn du sowieso schon Windows einsetzt. Kauf' dir noch ein Buch zur IIS-Administration und dann solltest du die wesentlichsten Einstellungen hinbekommen.


----------



## Thundernail (3. März 2005)

*Re: Apache mit ASP*

Das Problem ist, das viele Firmen und auch Privat leute nur den Port 80, 8080 (vieleicht noch FTP) offen haben. Aber die anderen ports sind gespert, wenn ich jetzt den IIS server auf einem anderen port lauffen lasse, können nicht alle leute zugreiffen, den der prot 80 wird vom apache gebraucht und der 8080 wird vom Webtool vom Mail server verwendet. Und im geschäft sind dur 80 und 8080 offen alles andere ist gespärt. Darum kann ich nicht noch den IIS Server lauffen lassen. Ich habe auch alle einstellungen (subdomain USW) im apache config file gespeichert. Und will nicht auf IIS server umstellen, da ich nach 3 jahren den apache einigermassen verstehe. Ich habe keine ahnung von einem IIS Server.

Gibt es wirklich keine möglichkeit asp auf einem apache (win32) aufzuspielen? So ungefähr wie php als zusatz mod.

Dies würde mir sehr hellfen, denn ich habe sehr viel am apache herumkonfiguriert, und hätte eine Ehwigkeit, wenn ich alles auf dem IIS wiederholen müste. (alle Einstellung seit 3 Jahren apache)


----------

